# Mail | Problème de connexion au serveur sortant relay.skynet.be



## egg. (8 Février 2008)

Bien le Bonjour, 

Vous êtes ma dernière chance! Ni Apple, ni mon opérateur (Skynet) n'est parvenu à m'aider.
:rose: 

Voici mon souci : chez moi, lorsque je suis connecté à mon modem, je n'ai aucun problème pour recevoir et envoyer mes mails. Je suis connecté pour la réception au serveur pop.skynet.be pour le IN et au serveur relay.skynet.be pour le OUT. Là où j'ai par contre un problème, c'est lorsque je  me connecte à_ un autre serveur que celui de mon domicile_. Allez savoir pourquoi, à ce moment, il ne m'est plus possible QUE de recevoir des mails, mais plus d'en envoyer. En effet, le serveur relay.skynet.be m'est _systématiquement_ annoncé comme étant *déconnecté*.

Belgacom et Apple m'ont à plusieurs reprises confirmé la bonne configuration de ma machine, mais il doit pourtant bien y avoir un souci quelque part...

Quelqu'un aurait déjà vécu ce problème?

Merci d'avance & bien belle journée à tous...

egg.


----------



## Fractal (8 Février 2008)

C'est tout à fait normal.
Le SMTP Skynet ne te demande pas d'authentification pour te connecter. Ton login et mot de passe ne servent que pour le serveur POP (Réception).

Pour vérifier que tu es bien un utilisateur skynet, il vérifie si tu es bien connecté avec Skynet. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu ne sais pas envoyer de mail.

J'ai ce problème avec mon iPhone et EDPnet. J'ai du prendre une adresse Gmail pour envoyer des mails lorsque je suis à l'extérieur.


----------



## nar6 (3 Mars 2008)

J'avais également le même problème. J'ai fouillé un peu partout sur le net mais sans grand succès... *jusqu'à ce que* j'aille sur le site de skynet même et que je me connecte sur mon compte @skynet.be . Je ne m'y étais plus connecté depuis des années (faut avouer que c'est laid de chez laid leur boîte mail). C'est sans doute cette inactivité sur mon compte skynet qui m'empêchait d'envoyer des mails à partir MAIL.

Voilà, voilà... j'espère que cela marchera pour toi également...


----------



## Fractal (3 Mars 2008)

Son problème se produit uniquement lorsqu'il se connecte d'autre par que chez lui...


----------



## MightyMouse (3 Mars 2008)

Prend une adresse e-mail chez Gmail tu n'auras pas ces problèmes (ce n'est pas un FAI !) 
Dans mail ensuite tu configures le serveur d'envoi pour ton compte mail skynet en décochant bien "n'utiliser que ce serveur". 

Ce n'est pas optimal mais au moins tu pourras envoyer tes mails d'ou que tu soies.


----------



## chcout (22 Avril 2008)

Alors j'ai la réponse a ton probleme.

Il suffit de mettre le port 110 pour le serveur relay.skynet.be

Il faut le mettre dans l'onglet "avancé" des preférences du comptes

Apres si ca ne marche pas et que tu as mail sur OSX 10.5, quand tu envois un mail et que cela ne fonctionne pas, au bout d'un certain temps il y a un message d'erreur. Tu peux voir les propriétés du serveur. Tu vas voir les propriétés et tu peux modifier le port du serveur encore une fois. Tu tapes 110. et la ca devrait fonctionner. 

J'ai eu ce probleme sur un mac mini avec OSX 10.5 et Mail 3.2


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Moi j'ai réussi tout simplement - mais apres oh combien de bidouillage inutile - en n'utilisant pas de SSL pour le SMTP.... voilà j'espère que ca aide : )


----------



## cyrrus (16 Juin 2008)

hello,
j'ai le meme genre de probleme depuis 2 jours. plus moyen d'envoyer des mails de chez moi via relay.skynet.be. 
j'ai essaye un peu tout ce qui a ete dit mais rien ne marche.
d'autre idees de ce qui pourrait provoquer cela?
comment est ce possible que tout d'1 coup plus moyen d'envoyer des mails?


----------



## oho_seth (16 Juin 2008)

Essaie en utilisant le port 25, pour le serveur relay.skynet.be.
J'avais le même problème chez moi, et cela a fonctionné !


----------



## cyrrus (17 Juin 2008)

oho_seth a dit:


> Essaie en utilisant le port 25, pour le serveur relay.skynet.be.
> J'avais le même problème chez moi, et cela a fonctionné !



ok ca marche merci, en esperant que ca dure


----------



## choreology (28 Janvier 2009)

Super pour moi aussi !
J'ai acheté mon mac hier et j'avais le même problème !
Merci pour ce forum


----------



## macareux24 (2 Avril 2009)

Vous êtes également ma dernière chance.
J'ai reçu mon nouvel iMac hier et j'ai un petit souci avec le serveur smtp de skynet.
J'ai utilisé tous les conseils de ce post et rien ne fonctionne, je ne sais pas envoyer de mails. :hein:

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.5.6 et Mail 3.5

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## Vincent Rutten (14 Juin 2009)

Merci, merci.

Je suis tombé par hasard sur ce site et j'ai essayé les solutions préconisées.
Pour moi c'est taper 25 dans le port qui a marché. OUf
Ça faisait 5 jours que je ne pouvais plus envoyer de mail de chez moi alors que j'avais l'habitude de le faire de 2 endroits différents avec soit EDPNET ou SKYNET et puis soudain plus moyen d'envoyer quoi que ce soit de chez moi alors que je pouvais surfer et recevoir des messages.

Me voilà donc inscrit sur ce site qui m'a particulièrement bien aidé. 
ENCORE MERCI A OHO SETH


----------



## natisens (17 Juillet 2009)

bonsoir,

J'ai tenté les solutions citées, mais elles ne fonctionnent pas. Lorsque je regarde ma configuration sur mon pc, le pop est sur un port 110 et le smtp sur un port 25. Il ne semble pas possible de choisir 2 ports différents sur mac osx, alors comment faire?
Sur le port 110, je reçois bien les mails, mais ne peux en envoyer. Sur le port 25, rien ne fonctionne.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## natisens (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Finalement, Skynet m'a donné la solution à mon problème. je vous la transmets, car cela pourra éventuellement en aider d'autres.

*Lorsque vous créez un compte e-mail dans le programme Mail du Mac OS 10.5, celui-ci configure le serveur de courrier sortant SMTP avec une connexion sécurisée.
Cette configuration empèche le bon fonctionnement de l'envoi des e-mails via nos serveurs.

La solution est daller modifier les paramètres manuellement dans le programme comme suit :

Dans le programme Mail, aller dans Mail --> Préférences...
Dans le champ Serveur d'envoi (SMTP), cliquez sur les deux flèches à droite et cliquez ensuite sur Modifier la liste des serveurs...

Si vous avez plusieurs comptes d'envois, sélectionnez relay.skynet.be et vérifiez que les paramètres dans l'onglet Avancé sont configurés comme suit :

Décochez l option « utiliser les ports par défaut »
Cochez loption « utiliser le port personnalisé » et mettez « 25 »
Décochez loption « Utiliser SSL »
Mettez « AUCUNE » autentification

Une fois les modifications effectuées, cliquez sur OK. Fermez ensuite la fenêtre des comptes et supprimez tous les e-mails de la boite d'envois et réessayer d'envoyer un e-mail.
*


----------



## FERDINAND (27 Juillet 2009)

natisens a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Finalement, Skynet m'a donné la solution à mon problème. je vous la transmets, car cela pourra éventuellement en aider d'autres.
> 
> *Lorsque vous créez un compte e-mail dans le programme Mail du Mac OS 10.5, celui-ci configure le serveur de courrier sortant SMTP avec une connexion sécurisée.
> ...



Bonjour à tous,
Je suis sur MAC OSX version 10.3.9 / Mail 1.3.11
j'avais un problème depuis quelques temps maintenant je suis en panne. Je ne reçois plus de message et je ne peux plus en envoyer.
J'ai le message suivant : Taper le mot de passe du compte 'ferdi ... ... 'sur le serveur POP "pop.free.fr"
Je suis régler comme suit :
Port du serveur  25
Avancé : Port 110
je n'ai qu'un seul compte
Que faut-il que je change pour que ça marche ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

Etant donné que je ne peux pas accéder à Mails comment avoir une réponse ?


----------



## garglups (15 Septembre 2009)

Et ces mêmes problèmes sont de retour avec le OS X.6

relay.skynet.be

110 n'allait plus
25 à fonctionné, 

un grand Merci aux vénérables Maîtres

surtout que cela fait 20 minutes que je cherche un numéro pour m'en plaindre chez Skynet
et que je n'ai pas encore trouvé

Bonne chance à vous tous


----------



## laurent1 (28 Septembre 2009)

garglups a dit:


> Et ces mêmes problèmes sont de retour avec le OS X.6
> 
> relay.skynet.be
> 
> ...


meme probleme chez nosu sur deux machines en 10.6 tout etait ok avant le passage à 10.6

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------

G trouvé!

chez moi:

le serveur sortant est à mettre sur 25. Si je quitte et revient il se met sur un autre chiffre. J'ai viré les prefs. de mail, (deux fichiers) relancé mail, éteint mail, remis les fichiers en place(remplacé) et la en redémarrant mail je remet le serveur sortant sur port 25 et ce paramètre ne saute plus. Sur 10.6....


----------



## Lajabel (17 Décembre 2009)

laurent1 a dit:


> meme probleme chez nosu sur deux machines en 10.6 tout etait ok avant le passage à 10.6
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------
> 
> ...



J'ai identiquement le même problème, mais étant un utilisateur récent sur MAC, serait-il possible d'être plus explicite sur la procédure à suivre ? Merci d'avance


----------



## SachaH (1 Février 2010)

Merci à vous tous pour la solution à mes problèmes d'envois via Skynet.  Grâce aux solutions ci-dessus (port 25), le problème est réglé (je travaille sous Snow Leopard)


----------



## MacNights (16 Février 2010)

Merci pour les infos!
Ca marche impeccablement!


----------



## Bongoking (22 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai lu avec attention tout le fil de la discussion. Malheureusement, il semble que cela ne soit pas suffisant! J'ai décoché 'SSL', mis 25 pour le port, et mis "relay.skynet.be" comme courrier de serveur sortant... Pourtant, rien n'y fait! Je ne parviens toujours pas à envoyer des mails (par contre, je les reçois)!

Je commence à désespérer... Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!

Raph


----------



## choreology (28 Juillet 2010)

natisens a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Finalement, Skynet m'a donné la solution à mon problème. je vous la transmets, car cela pourra éventuellement en aider d'autres.
> 
> *Lorsque vous créez un compte e-mail dans le programme Mail du Mac OS 10.5, celui-ci configure le serveur de courrier sortant SMTP avec une connexion sécurisée.
> ...


Un grand merci à toi, je galérais depuis é jours avec le même problème !!!!


----------



## oursifon (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai galéré pour envoyer des messages avec le smtp en dehors de chez moi (numéricable) surtout quand j'étais sur le réseau orange, après de multiples recherches j'ai configuré à partir de mon compte gmail le serveur sortant smtp, du coup plus besoin de changer.
Ce que j'ai fait sur MAIL
par exemple j'ai un compte free: 
serveur entrant : pop.free.fr

Données du compte: smtp.gmail.com
avancés port personnalisé: 465
utilisé ssl :coché
authentification: mot de passe
nom d'utilisateur:votrenom@gmail.com
pass: votre mot de passe gmail
Si ça peut aider certains, et si le sujet n'a pas déjà été abordé
@+


----------



## gdelaval (12 Avril 2011)

Configuration boîte mail skynet pour l'envoie de mail.

J'ai enfin trouvé les bonnes config pour la belgique ou l'étranger!!! Je vous la partage... 

Pour iphone et ipad, courrier sortant 

- nom d'hôte : relay.skynet.be 
- nom d'utilisateur : votre login mail@skynet.be (ex: pierre.dupont@skynet.be) 
- mot de passe : votre mot de passe pour le compte email 
- utiliser ssl : actif 
- authentification : mot de passe 
- port du serveur : 587 

Pour thunderbird, smtp 

- nom du serveur : relay.skynet.be 
- port: 587 
- sécurité de la connexion: STARTTLS 
- méthode d'authentification: Mot de passe normal 
- nom d'utilisateur : votre login mail@skynet.be (ex: pierre.dupont@skynet.be) 
le mot de passe sera demandé lors du premier envoie


----------



## Philippe1325 (20 Juin 2011)

Un tout grand merci gdelaval, je désespérais car j'avais essayé toutes les propositions.

Et c'est la tienne qui a sauvé mes envois.


----------



## sioneleo (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour.

Je remercie macgeneration, et aussi la réponse de *choreology* que a bien marché.
Merci beaucoup. Ca marche en merveille maintenant.


----------



## BONITE (5 Janvier 2013)

J'ai essayé en vain pendant une journée entière de résoudre le problème d'envoi des mails sur un nouvel IMac (10.8)(aucun problème pour la réception). J'ai téléphoné deux fois au serveur Skynet (Belgacom). On a tenté là de m'aider mais sans résultat. Ces gens font leur possible mais doivent essayer à tout moment de résoudre une infinité de problèmes en tous genres - toutes marques - toutes versions et donc, il leur est impossible d'être "spécialisés en tout" et d'avoir la réponse miracle à tout. J'ai alors tenté d'avoir le vendeur d'Apple en ligne. Trop occupé au magasin, mais il allait me téléphoner "promis-juré" ce soir même car il avait la solution ! J'ai attendu en vain.... En désespoir de cause, j'essaie de trouver un forum et .... "Natisens" me fournit très clairement la solution. Ce qui est déterminant, je crois, c'est le port "25" - décochez la case SSL et surtout AUCUNE authentification. Mille fois merci pour ces quelques lignes très efficaces !




natisens a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Finalement, Skynet m'a donné la solution à mon problème. je vous la transmets, car cela pourra éventuellement en aider d'autres.
> 
> *Lorsque vous créez un compte e-mail dans le programme Mail du Mac OS 10.5, celui-ci configure le serveur de courrier sortant SMTP avec une connexion sécurisée.
> ...


----------



## Bejart (10 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je réactive ce poste pour vous faire part d'une situation Kafkaienne...
Sur un IPad 2 configuration sortante sans SSL et port 25, ok depuis 2 ans. ( sur Mac Book idem depuis 5 ans).
Sur Iphone 5s, cela a marché 1 mois puis plus moyen d'envoyer un seul mail. En éteignant et rallumant l'IPhone, cela a refonctionné 1jour. 
La solution de gdleval avec SSL, mot de passe et port 587 a fonctionné pile poil mais obligation de mettre la même Config sur l'IPad. Bref, je pige pas trop mais bon pourvu que ça dure...

Encore merci à ce forum qui permet de se dépatouiller bien souvent

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------

Sorry gdelaval, j'ai écorché ton pseudo :rose:


----------



## bbill (21 Décembre 2014)

après avoir tout lu, merci
j'essaye sans succès à partir d'un MacBook
sur un autre PC, cela fonctionne...


----------

